# Reading > Who Said That? >  "If you want me to write a page, give me . . . " Source?

## andintroducing

I have a quote on brevity that I love, but I can't seem to find it now.

It is something along the following lines:

"Is you want me to write a page, give me a day. If you want me to write a paragraph, I will need a week."

The units may be off (chapter, page, paragraph), not sure, but is a fave quote of mine that I thought might be Disraeli, perhaps someone else, but no luck with Google.

Anyone with a big nose who knows? Grateful for any help. It's like it's on the tip of my . . .

----------

